
Wendell Potter: How Health Insurance Industry and I Invented Choice Toking Point - anonymfus
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/14/opinion/healthcare-choice-democratic-debate.html
======
DerekL
Title is misspelled: Should be “Talking”, not “Toking”.

~~~
anonymfus
I did it because of HN's 80 characters limit. I think that including the name
of the author is more important than orthography.

~~~
bobwaycott
Except _toking_ has a rather specific meaning, and this creates a very
different expectation about the article’s contents.

